# Mitsuaki-T* Preview



## JBroida (Jun 15, 2011)

New paper knives in... some of them will be going up on the website soon... here's a link to a gallery where you can see the pictures
Mitsuaki T* Paper Knives June 2011

You can also see them on our facebook page here
Japanese Knife Imports on Facebook

These new ones will be going for $138


----------



## Andrew H (Jun 16, 2011)

Those look awesome, I like that there are lots of different styles.


----------



## JBroida (Jun 16, 2011)

Hey guys...still haven't had time to put them up, but I miscalculated the price...its going to be $115, not $138... Sorry,about the misquote... But lower is better, right?


----------



## Potato42 (Jun 16, 2011)

JBroida said:


> Hey guys...still haven't had time to put them up, but I miscalculated the price...its going to be $115, not $138... Sorry,about the misquote... But lower is better, right?


 
I demand you charge me $138!

Seriously though, what's a "paper knife"? Letter opener? They look cool and I can appreciate all the different styles you have.


----------



## DwarvenChef (Jun 16, 2011)

Great looking little beasties  

I really can't wait to find a real job


----------



## JBroida (Jun 16, 2011)

Something like a letter opener/craft knife... Plus, having one instantly makes you a cooler person


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jun 16, 2011)

Really? Not this?
[video=youtube;2W8bYWofdVo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2W8bYWofdVo[/video]


----------



## SpikeC (Jun 16, 2011)

Cool!


----------



## Potato42 (Jun 16, 2011)

JBroida said:


> ... Plus, having one instantly makes you a cooler person


 
Naturally!


----------



## JBroida (Jun 16, 2011)

That kids knives are so much cooler than ours


----------



## WildBoar (Jun 16, 2011)

Jon, when do you think these will go on sale?


----------



## JBroida (Jun 16, 2011)

As soon as I have some free time, I will put them up...right now I'm at the store getting internet and phone setup


----------



## WildBoar (Jun 16, 2011)

JBroida said:


> As soon as I have some free time, I will put them up...right now I'm at the store getting internet and phone setup


Seems like you got the internet connection working okay :lol2:


----------



## JBroida (Jun 16, 2011)

Working from the cell phone for now


----------

